# No Sound during Setting Levels????



## foxint (Jan 9, 2014)

Hi Guys

Great forum. I have been lurking for some time, but not really posted/replied as I really do not have the knowledge to make any meaningful contributions.

But I am stuck…. I bought the minidsp UMIK-1

I followed the UMIK-1 setup with REW - below

https://www.minidsp.com/applications/acoustic-measurements/umik-1-setup-with-rew

I read the

REW Cabling and Connection Basics

Plus, many other things… but I have no noise.

When I get to 4. Set Levels – no noise?

I asked minidsp and they told me here…so here I am.

My gut feeling is it is my media/sound setting on my PC – that I have no idea about. 

System:
PC – Win 10 Pro 64 bit
Realtek HD Audio
Little Dot DAC
Little Dot CD Transport
Various Pro-Audio stuff
Plus, I have Raspberry Pi 3 with DigiPlus – very good and very cheap

I connected the UMIK-1 to the PC with the USB supplied
I connected the green hole that says Speaker Out (there is an optical out – but that is connected to my DAC) with 3.5mm plug that terminates in 2 XLR to my pre-amp

There are so many audio setting on the PC that are not covered 

And no sound. So I have not even got past the initial steps. I am looking forward to using this excellent software, but after 4 weeks I am stuff and beaten

Can any nice person help??? I am a real novice….so please be kind and I do need it spelt out

:frown::frown::frown::frown:


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

> I connected the green hole that says Speaker Out (there is an optical out – but that is connected to my DAC) with 3.5mm plug that terminates in 2 XLR to my pre-amp


Both the Speaker Out jack and your 3.5mm cable must be TRS. If one of them is TS, then it isn’t going to work.


In the operating system Sound / Playback Devices tab, select the option that your cable is plugged in to and set it as Default. Also set the UMIK-1 as the default Recording Device.

The same devices will be selected in REW’s Preferences / Soundcard tab.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## foxint (Jan 9, 2014)

Hi Wayne

Before we go too far....

Can you explain what TRS is??

Are there instructions to set up the preferences..... I have no idea what all these things are?? Drivers for example - ??????

D


----------



## foxint (Jan 9, 2014)

Hi

I am reading more and getting more confused.

Still no noise.

Not sure what TRS is….

But let's look at the preferences:

•	Drivers – Java or ASIO – I downloaded ASIO a while ago, but I do not know what it is and not sure if it works
•	Output Device – Default or Primary Sound Driver or Realtek Digital Output (Optical) or Speakers (Realtek High Definition) or Speakers (Plantronics D100) or Realtek Digital Output (Realtek)
•	Buffer – what number
•	Input Device – I am assuming UMIK1 as it defaulted???

For the Mike UMIK-1 it asked for a calibration file which one?:
•	7018961.txt or
•	7018961_90deg.txt

I guessed the 7018961???

Then next line is a little less stuff:

•	Sample Rate – 48kHz or 44.1kHx
•	Output is greyed out – so I am assuming it is good
•	Buffer is greyed out – so I am assuming it is good
•	Input – Microphone (Master …) or default input
•	Buffer – Right or left.

Perhaps I will leave the rest….

Sorry, but this is completely confusing????


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foxint (Jan 9, 2014)

Sir
Thank you. I have a TRS...so that is one thing out of the way.

I still have no noise?

Can anyone help???


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

> Hi
> 
> I am reading more and getting more confused.
> 
> ...


Please, you’re running ahead of yourself. Let’s deal with one thing at a time - we haven’t even solved the original issue yet.

First let’s make sure you’re getting sound to your audio system. So play a music file or some other kind of audio from your computer and make sure it’s playing through your stereo. We can’t go any further until you verify this: If you can’t play audio from your computer, then any signals REW generates aren’t going to come through either.

If you aren’t getting anything from the computer to the system, go to the computer’s operating system Sound / Playback [devices] tab and make sure the correct playback device is selected. I can’t tell for sure, it looks like you have a lot of playback hardware – Reaktek, Little Dot, Raspberry. We’re looking for the one that you have connected to your audio system. If you have audio playing on your computer you should see a reading on the meter next to one of the selections. Set that one as the Default device. 

Once you get that lined out we can make sure your UMIK-1 is going to work. Again in the operating system Sound window, select the Recording [devices] tab. The UMIK-1 should be an option. Tap on the head of the mic and you should see a reading on the meter. Set the UMIK-1 as the default Recording Device.

Now you should be able to open the Preferences / Soundcard window in REW and see your playback device and the UMIK-1 in the “Input Device” and Output Device” drop down boxes. Select the appropriate options in each drop-down.

We can’t go any further until you can successfully get to this point: The operating system has to be set up properly as far as recording and playback devices are concerned, with those devices showing up as options in REW’s “Input Device” and Output Device” drop down boxes.

Please report back when you’ve accomplished this.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## foxint (Jan 9, 2014)

Hi Wayne

Thank you. You have been great. Yes I have a lot of stuff and it was very hard to get it all working.....The equipment is good enough for us to use the best setting

SORRY - all the formatting disappeared???

Just as an aside, all I want to do is run some frequency tests and equalise my room and speakers. (Yes I have an electronic crossover and an equaliser as well as an Aphex).

Just got to get enough in this post as the time zones are against me – I am in rural Australia

I can play music from:
•	Optical out to DAC from either my PC or my DAC
•	I am assuming it is the 3.5mm stereo plug that is the pathway???

Let’s go:
•	I have plugged in the 3.5mm plug
•	Set the PC Sound default to Speakers 
•	Set Pre-amp to PC Speaker out
•	Control Panel – Trouble Shoot Audio Playback – I get noise…. yippee
•	Control Panel – UMIK-1 has a tick on the recording

Open REW
•	It asks for the calibration code. - 7018961.txt or 7018961_90deg.txt. I chose 7018961 -??

“Now you should be able to open the Preferences / Soundcard window in REW and see your playback device and the UMIK-1 in the “Input Device” and Output Device” drop down boxes. Select the appropriate options in each drop-down.”


There are 2 lines that say almost the same??

Line 1:
Drivers Output	Device Buffer Input Buffer
Java or ASIO	Default or Primary Sound Driver or UMIK-1
Realtek Digital Output (Optical) or 
Speakers (Realtek High Definition) or I am assuming this????
Speakers (Plantronics D100) or 
Realtek Digital Output (Realtek)

Still have no idea what Buffer is. What number?

Line 2:
Sample Rate Output Buffer Input Buffer
48kHz or Default or Left Default Input Right
44.1kHx Speakers Right Microphone (Master)	Left
Both - ?? this one

Input Options Control input mixer/volume – ticked??
Invert	??? “Greyed Out” Input Volume 0.?????
High Pass???

Calibration
File None?? Browse “Greyed Out”	Calibrate	Make Cal

Levels
Use subwoofer test signal to check/set levels or	Check Levels	Generate Debug File
Use main speaker test signal to check/set levels

Thanks again for all your help. It is a pity they do not right a manual for novices


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Honestly, too much information. Please just verify that:



That you have audio playing from your speakers.
That the _sound card that’s playing the speakers_ is appearing in the REW Preferences / Soundcard “Output Device” drop down box (I don’t care about the others).
That you have signal from the mic in the PC Recording Devices window, and it’s set as the Default.
That the UMIK-1 is appearing in the REW Preferences / Soundcard “Input Device” drop down box.

I will make no further replies until you verify the above. That’s all I need at this point, nothing else. We have to get past this before we can go any further.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## foxint (Jan 9, 2014)

Hi Wayne

Thanks again:


1. I have sound coming from my speakers
2. Not sure what you have asked. In Output Device it says – Speakers (Realtek High Definition) -???
3. Again I have no idea what you have asked. I have in Control Panel in the PC under Sound/Recording/ UMIK-1 is ticked.
4. Input device – on the first line is: UMIK-1 Gain 18???

Is this OK??


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

> 1. I have sound coming from my speakers


Excellent, now we’re getting somewhere. :T




> 2. Not sure what you have asked. In Output Device it says – Speakers (Realtek High Definition) -???


Is that the soundcard driving your speakers? If so all is good.




> 3. Again I have no idea what you have asked. I have in Control Panel in the PC under Sound/Recording/ UMIK-1 is ticked.


In the PC sound Recording Devices window, to you get a level on the meter when you tap on the head of the mic? If so all is good.




> 4. Input device – on the first line is: UMIK-1 Gain 18???


Good to see – as long as #3 is accomplished (i.e. the mic is sending signal to the computer), we’re in business. :T

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## foxint (Jan 9, 2014)

Hi Wayne

Thanks for the understanding and patience. It is very confusing.

I think the soundcard is driving the speakers. I get very confused with my set up. But I suppose it is??

The horizontal bars go up and down when I touch the UMK-1

So I think that is OK…..

I hope there is not too much more???ha-ha

Thank you.

Dan


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

It sounds like in your original post that have at least three sound cards - Realtek HD Audio, Little Dot DAC, and Raspberry Pi 3. Were interested in the one actually have you have your audio system connected to. It should show up in the Soundcard Output Devices drop-down box. If so, select it.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## foxint (Jan 9, 2014)

Hi Wayne

Thank you

I only have one on-board sound. The rest are external.

Hope this helps

Talk soon???


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

If that’s the one your audio system is connected to, and it shows up in the Preferences / Soundcard window drop-down box. It looks like your mic works so you should be good to go. Just follow the directions in the Preferences / Soundcard window in the box for checking levels, then take a measurement.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## foxint (Jan 9, 2014)

Hi Wayne

Thank you...

But what about the other boxes??

Which mic calibration file do I use? ????

Hi Wayne

Thank you….so you think it is OK…ha-ha…More confusion???

I was watching a Video - 




I was confused with Calibration of the Soundcard…. but they said that was for later. But the next BUTTON was greyed out???? 

So I pushed Calibrate and I was able to move on – I wish there where detailed step-by-step

OK I pushed next a couple of time and got this noise. There are 3 vertical gauges only the Left Hand Side (LHS) showed anything – the video showed LHS and middle

The instructions said: The 1kHz tone is now playing. Adjust the Input Volume using the REW control (if enabled and available) or your soundcard's mixer or your OS audio level controls so that the input level is close to the output level, ideally within 6dB, and the peak level (the red line on the bar) is lower than -1dB. 
HOW do I do this?
The noise is bloody annoying – so lucky I have some ear muffs….ha-ha.
Every time I turn it off, it goes back to the first page of the preference and I have to hit calibrate again… I am sure this is not right??



Thank You

Dan


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

The mic should have come with a calibration file. You don't want to use any other one.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## foxint (Jan 9, 2014)

Hi Wayne

Thank you

This is a total nightmare and you need to be some sort of sound engineer????

For the mike I have - 7018961.txt or 7018961_90deg.txt. I chose 7018961 -??

As per my questions above….it is certainly not plug and play.

Any suggestions??? Help


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

7018961.txt is for taking measurements with the mic pointed directly at the speaker. 7018961_90deg.txt should be used if you want to take measurements with the mic pointing straight up. In most situation, unless your room has a highly reflective ceiling, either method gets satisfactory results.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## foxint (Jan 9, 2014)

Hi Wayne

Thank you. I will use the one with the shorter name.

I am now stuck on the next step....as I noted above.

The noise happens and the LHS bar shows a level, but there is no level on either of the other 2. How does one proceed?

From what I understand (and I may be wrong) there needs to be something in the other two things.

Thanks
Dan


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

If you’re getting audible signal from REW into your audio system, you’re good to go. Don’t fret about the other stuff, just go ahead and take a measurement.


Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## foxint (Jan 9, 2014)

Hi Wayne

While I appreciate your confidence. Thank you.

The programme is not setup yet. As I mentioned, according to the instructions, there should be a reading in the middle and possibly the right gauge.

As I asked:

OK I pushed next a couple of time and got this noise. There are 3 vertical gauges only the Left Hand Side (LHS) showed anything – the video showed LHS and middle

The instructions said: _The 1kHz tone is now playing. Adjust the Input Volume using the REW control (if enabled and available) or your soundcard's mixer or your OS audio level controls so that the input level is close to the output level, ideally within 6dB, and the peak level (the red line on the bar) is lower than -1dB. _
HOW do I do this?
Is there anything I can do?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

> HOW do I do this?


Not sure I get the confusion. You do it just as the instructions say: Use the controls in REW to adjust the input level.







​

If the input controls are grayed out, then you have to adjust the levels outside of REW, using level controls from your sound card, or failing that from those in the operating system.



> There are 3 vertical gauges only the Left Hand Side (LHS) showed anything


That’s a curiosity. The right meter is the one that shows REW’s output. You said before you were getting a signal from REW into your audio system, so the meter should show a level.

Regards,
Wayne A. Pflughaupt


----------



## foxint (Jan 9, 2014)

Hi Wayne

Thanks for the help

As I have no idea what I am looking for, it makes it very hard

I do NOT have the same screen as you have shown, so that also confuses me.

I increased the numbers on the small thing called “Input Volume” this rose the LHS and the RHS bars to -40. That was a high as it would go.

I do not think this is right??

Please see my screen shot

Thanks

Dan


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

foxint said:


> I do NOT have the same screen as you have shown, so that also confuses me.


It has basically the same controls, just a different layout.



foxint said:


> I increased the numbers on the small thing called “Input Volume” this rose the LHS and the RHS bars to -40. That was a high as it would go.
> 
> I do not think this is right??


It’s no different than the input: If the output control is grayed out and inaccessible, then increase the output level outside of REW, using level controls from your sound card, or failing that from those in the operating system.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## foxint (Jan 9, 2014)

Hi Wayne

Thank you.

I am not sure what you mean. Can you make it a little less cryptic.

Your screenshot is totally different from mine. So you can understand my confusion????

Could you please answer these 2 question???:

1.	So I am assuming the levels should be level – Is that correct?????

2.	As I said I cannot get my levels higher. So how do I do this outside of REW. I do not know HOW??

Looking forward to a simple step-by-step answer

Thanking you in advance for your understanding. This is totally new and very confusing


----------



## foxint (Jan 9, 2014)

Hi Guys

Thanks for all the help so far. But I have no idea what to do.

Yes I am not getting anywhere...So can some please help....this is what I have done. I know it is not correct. But there are no instructions. The all have big gaps with assumed knowledge, that I do not have. So I am hoping to find some advice.

I tried to increase the volume (bottom right) of my screen and it made no difference. As for what I think you asked... I do not have (or I do not know) of any additional volume bar other than that on the bottom right that does nothing. No mixer, no nothing - or nothing that I am aware of.

BTW I am on Windows 10 Pro 64-bit.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

foxint said:


> I am not sure what you mean. Can you make it a little less cryptic.
> 
> Your screenshot is totally different from mine. So you can understand my confusion????


As I said before, they are basically the same, just with a different layout. Both have essentially the same controls.

For example, have you ever had to replace a DVD player that broke with new one? The new one has a different remote control. It looks totally different from the remote control the old DVD player had. But if you look closer you’ll notice that they both have play, pause, and stop buttons, a power button, a menu button and other buttons for navigating the menu, etc.

This is no different. Take a closer look at the two screen shots of your REW Preferences / Soundcard box and mine and you’ll see they both have input and output level adjustments, boxes for selecting the input and output devices, etc. They’re in different places and perhaps the buttons and boxes are shaped different, but it all works the same, just like the DVD remote controls.

Make sense?




foxint said:


> Could you please answer these 2 question???:
> 
> 1.	So I am assuming the levels should be level – Is that correct?????


They don’t necessarily have to be.




> 2.	As I said I cannot get my levels higher. So how do I do this outside of REW?
> 
> No mixer, no nothing - or nothing that I am aware of.


 Sure there is. Every sound card has one. It’s your computer’s basic volume control. You do have a little speaker icon in your task bar, right? You can find it at the red arrow in the screen shot below.

Please note, your screen will look totally different than mine. You may have your task bar at the bottom of the screen, not to the side like I do. If so don’t be confused by that, they all work the same. Just try to find the little speaker icon that looks like the one at the red arrow in the screen shot.

When you click on it, a little box will pop up. It has a little slider. I circled mine in orange in the screenshot below. Your little box with the slider may look totally different, but don’t worry about that. They all work the same.

That slider is the volume control for your sound card. Raise it up and down and you will see the level input meter in the REW window go up and down with it. Please note, this will only happen _after_ you click on the “Check Levels” button in REW – it’s at the blue arrow in the screen shot – and have a signal playing in REW.

See the second screen shot and you can see that after I raised the volume slider up (orange circle), the meter in the REW window also increased (orange arrow). Can you see the difference between the position of the slider and meter level in the two screenshots?

Please note:
* You may have both the left and right meters in the REW window changing with adjustments to the volume slider (orange circle in screenshot). 
* You might have only the right meter changing, like my screen shot shows. 
* You may have only the left meter changing. 

It’s not a problem. It's nothing to be confused or concerned about. Everything on your screen doesn’t have to be exactly like everything mine in order for this to work for you. As long as the volume slider (orange circle in screenshot) moves a meter in the REW window, we’re making progress.















​

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Hi Dan, you are using the UMIK-1, which is a USB microphone. As the help says, soundcard calibration is not required with a USB microphone. The levels you are seeing on the In and Ref In meters look normal.

There is a detailed guide to setting up REW in this AVS post. It is primarily aimed at using HDMI to connect to the system on the output side, but also covers using a simple audio connection. You should find your questions are answered in that guide.


----------



## foxint (Jan 9, 2014)

Hi Wayne

Thank you for the DVD analogy. But at the end of the conversation I still cannot operate the software and I am getting very depressed.

My questions remain unanswered and I have more:

1. So I am assuming the levels should be the same. A video said they should be close. 
a. What do you mean by “They don’t necessarily have to be” 10% different 200% different. 

2. I cannot adjust the RHS levels to match the LHS level. How is this done? (as I said I have no way or do not know anyway to change the levels – the volume slider on bottom right makes no difference)

As I said I am on Win 10 and I cannot find anything like you suggest. I have attached a screen shot of the result of clicking on the little speaker. I do not know (if it indeed exists on Win 10) how to find anything like you are explaining.

From my experience with my Win 10, I do not have or *cannot find the Volume Mixer*

Sorry is I cannot find it, I cannot find it???

Are they any Windows 10 people out there???

3. I think the 3rd screenshot (above) is wrong. So:
a) what should it look like
b) how does one achieve the desired result.


Hi John – nice to make your acquaintance.

Yes I am using UMIK-1.

Yes I did read the guide and still get confused and stuck at this very early part in the setup.

No I do not have HDMI

If possible can anyone assist in this (as for the experts is easy) for me a dummy from the bush is very hard.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Hi Dan, 

Please pause for a moment, and read this carefully. You are skipping past the information you need to understand.

The process you are going through at the moment is soundcard calibration. *Do not do this*. You have a USB mic, soundcard calibration does not apply when using a USB mic.

The guide I provided you a link to above *also covers using a simple audio connection*. It is very comprehensive and goes through every step. I recommend you try it, but it certainly isn't compulsory. 

You do not need to use the volume mixer, don't worry about it.


----------



## foxint (Jan 9, 2014)

Hi Guys

I eventually found the Volume mixer and it makes no difference see screen shot….

So?????


----------



## foxint (Jan 9, 2014)

Hi John

Now you have totally confused me????

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/78476446/REW 101 HTS Current Version.pdf

Is talking about ASIO… I have ASIO or a part there of…but I do not understand ASIO.

Sorry for being stupid, but I thought the soundcard calibration required one putting a plug in the output and the other end into the input.

So this screen is NOT where I want to be.

Where do I want to be????


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

One other thing to note, Dan. Your volume control screenshot shows that Windows is using the digital (optical) output from your soundcard as its default audio device. On the REW soundcard preferences you have left the output selection as "Default device", which means REW will use whatever Windows is using as its default. However, you said you have a cable from your analog output to your system, so you need the analog output to be used by REW. You can tell REW which of the available outputs you want it to use with the Output selector, the choices offered vary depending on what the PC offers but the analog one is often called Speaker - there should be a clue in the names which is the analog output and which is the digital output. To check whether you have made the right selection, open the REW Generator (just click on the Generator button), choose Sine Wave if it isn't already showing that and click the green Play button - if you hear the 1,000 Hz tone coming out of your speakers all is good, otherwise click the play button again to stop the generator and try whatever other option is offered in the Output dropdown list.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Dan, I have said this twice already, but I'll try again. *Do not do soundcard calibration. It does not apply when using a USB mic. Don't do it. Not even a little bit. At all. Ever.*


----------



## foxint (Jan 9, 2014)

Hi John

Thank you.

Yes, I have given the soundcard calibration away.

I am very confused….

I have loaded a screen shot…what things do I need to change??

Yes I have a cord from Speaker Out to the pre-amp. I just turn the knob on the pre-amp to select. Yes I can hear a high pitch sound, but it is not very loud

Dan


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Please Dan, we can’t help if you aren’t going to take the time to read our posts and follow our directions.



JohnM said:


> One other thing to note, Dan. *Your volume control screenshot shows that Windows is using the digital (optical) output from your soundcard as its default audio device. *On the REW soundcard preferences you have left the output selection as "Default device", which means REW will use whatever Windows is using as its default. *However, you said you have a cable from your analog output to your system, so you need the analog output to be used by REW.* You can tell REW which of the available outputs you want it to use with the Output selector, the choices offered vary depending on what the PC offers but the analog one is often called Speaker - there should be a clue in the names which is the analog output and which is the digital output. To check whether you have made the right selection, open the REW Generator (just click on the Generator button), choose Sine Wave if it isn't already showing that and click the green Play button - if you hear the 1,000 Hz tone coming out of your speakers all is good, otherwise click the play button again to stop the generator and try whatever other option is offered in the Output dropdown list.


Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Man, I haven't had this many notifications since the last "cable" thread. Rofl!!! Sorry guys... couldn't resist. Carry on. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foxint (Jan 9, 2014)

Hi Wayne

I am not really sure what you are saying. I appreciate your time and John’s excellent comments.

More than happy if others help…. It is so bloody confusing for a non-technical person like me. I do not even use my phone ….

The more the merrier…

I am unaware of the windows sound facility and how it operates.

If I am guilty, I am guilty of not knowing the ins and outs of windows and REW. I have from the start said I was a complete novice and much of the assumed knowledge of you and the other experts have, I do not have. 

So I apologise for not having technical knowledge of windows or REW. Please do not come down of me just because of my lack of knowledge. 

So as John said I was totally off course. So our initial conversation was not even on the topic. I do thank John for steering me back on track.

Perhaps I just need to confirm what I want:

I just want to get some “meaningful” graphs so I can adjust my graphic equaliser to get better music. I have a UMIK-1, pre-amp, electronic cross-over, graphic equaliser, Aphex and a couple of studio amps. Plus, a Windows 10 Pro 64-bit computer (yes that I have no idea how it works).

My next question is:

Now that I can hear a high pitched sound coupled with the screen shot: am I on the right track.

If not please let me know where I went wrong


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

REW is challenging enough in itself, but if someone is lacking proficiency at operating their computer’s audio, and / or making the basic cable connections between the computer and the audio system to be measured (after seeing your sound card screen, I’m not even sure that’s been done correctly), then I’m not sure how we can help. There are hundreds of sound cards out there; there is no way we can be experts on even a few of them. The computer’s audio and REW work together, and one can’t use the latter without knowing how to use the former, so that's where you should start before even attempting REW. 

I don’t know which video you have referred to in previous posts, but I’d recommended trying some other ones instead. There are dozens on You Tube, as well as numerous on-line blogs as well. Also please review the AVS thread John linked, Austin Jerry’s tutorial that you linked in Post #33, and the REW Help Files. Between them you should be able to get this going.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## foxint (Jan 9, 2014)

Hi Wayne

Thank you.

You said: “after seeing your sound card screen, I’m not even sure that’s been done correctly”.

Why can you just tell me what is wrong??

It is like pulling teeth with you. You rarely answer my questions.

I though the Forum was sharing experiences from the wise to the novice. 

I am very depressed about the complete experience. I know you find the set up easy, but there are some out there who have no idea.

Just asking for some understanding and straight answers


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

From the last screen shot you posted (where you had Speakers selected as the output) things look pretty close. A couple of small things to change:



The input is set to "Default input", it needs to be set to the first thing in the dropdown list after Default input (the wording varies, but there will only be one choice)
Check the "Control output mixer/volume" box, that will let you change the volume on that analog output using the "Output Volume" control in REW. It looks a little low at the moment, try setting it to 0.5

REW remembers settings for the next time it starts up so you don't need to set things again. Just make sure your UMIK is plugged in before you start up REW. Otherwise that should be it, close the Preferences dialog and use the Measure button to make a measurement. The sweep you hear during a measurement should be at a comfortable volume, if it is too loud or too quiet adjust your preamp's volume and try again.


----------



## foxint (Jan 9, 2014)

Hi John

Thank you for pointing me in the right direction. I think I have made a frequency graph. I used the 1/6 octave smoothing.

Am I on the right track????

Thank you.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

In the first screen shot your Output is back on Default Output again. Please set that to Speakers. Note that if you unplug the analog output lead your on-board soundcard may make the output unavailable to REW (some cards detect whether the jack is inserted) so best to connect it before starting REW and keep it connected while REW is running.

The measurement looks OK. Your graph scalings are too wide (which is why it looks very flat), click the Limits button at the top right of the graph and set the top SPL to 105 dB and the bottom SPL to 45 dB.


----------



## foxint (Jan 9, 2014)

Hi John

Thanks for the advice especially the scaling. I thought I had a nice flat curve. Silly me!!!

Now I can really see that my speakers are a little less than adequate…. not much under 50Hz and dropping a little more than I thought after 7kHz

The top graph is before Eq and the bottom is after I have used my equaliser.

Thanks…. Now I will have to find a small sub…. that is another whole topic.

But thank you…at least I am past the basics….

Dan


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Up and running 

Don't get carried away at HF. It is normal for listening position measurements to show roll-off at the high end, if you EQ them back to flat the result may be very bright.


----------



## foxint (Jan 9, 2014)

Hi John

THANK YOU!!!


----------

